# Small (6-8) or Medium (8-10) Cartels for Size 8 Burton Ruler Wide FootReduction to 7.



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know for the cartels specifically, but I fall inbetween small and medium for most bindings, and also wear an 8 wide(synapse) and always prefer the smaller sized binding.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

redlude97 said:


> I don't know for the cartels specifically, but I fall inbetween small and medium for most bindings, and also wear an 8 wide(synapse) and always prefer the smaller sized binding.


Thanks, Why did you prefer the smaller bindings? Did the mediums fit as well. I actually might be getting 8 wide synapses


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

kevinnz said:


> Thanks, Why did you prefer the smaller bindings? Did the mediums fit as well. I actually might be getting 8 wide synapses


a little bit lighter, also less lateral room(sides). In a medium they just felt a bit sloppier.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I was confused on this for a long time. I'm still not a hundred percent sure, but don't you think Burton bindings would fit their recommended sized boots? Like how could they make the binding say 8-10 and then not fit a burton size 8.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

basser said:


> I was confused on this for a long time. I'm still not a hundred percent sure, but don't you think Burton bindings would fit their recommended sized boots? Like how could they make the binding say 8-10 and then not fit a burton size 8.


The only issue is the wide boot, burton heelcups are a bit narrow which they may not have accounted for in their sizing chart.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

redlude97 said:


> The only issue is the wide boot, burton heelcups are a bit narrow which they may not have accounted for in their sizing chart.


ah true, well if I were you, I would just wait a little bit. I'm sure other members who have direct experience with this will respond.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have both M & L Cartels. I was riding a size 10.5 32 STW Boa boot. No issues with my heel sticking in the heel cup on either binding. 

My problem was with the straps. They were either adjusted too far out or in for a truly proper fit. 

I discovered a fix for that by swapping them. M Ankle straps on the L base and vise versa. Now,.. on the L base plate my boot has a little room for slop. So on occasion when pressing it can slide up a bit onto the side of the base. It's a little Annoying, but not a critical issue. 

I say keep what you got for now,.. try them & if there's an issue, try new straps first. Cheaper than a new $200+ set of binders. 

Then again.... I just bought a new pair of $300 32 Binary Boas,... so there's always supporting the industry to consider. :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

kevinnz said:


> I currently have medium cartels, and just discovered I should be wearing size 8 boots instead of 9 based on my mondo and I have wide feet, so I will be getting Burton Ruler Wide's. So the question is, will my medium cartels be okay or should I get some small cartels. Thanks!


Def medium. I have size 7W Salomon Synapse and rode the 2014 Cartels. I am snug in the small, fine in the medium. I rode the medium for quite a while until I took the smalls from my wife when she got new bindings and it was totally fine. I'm willing to bet your boot is still larger footprint than my Salomon so the medium would be better.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll try out my mediums first. I ended up getting the ruler's because they are EE Wide according to WiredSports. I really wanted the synapses because they are stiffer, but they max out at E wide. My main concern was the footprint reduction, if my 8 ruler really has the sole of a 7 then maybe it'd be too small for a medium binding. :blahblah: . 

Anyway I sent an email to Burton. I'm curious as to what the official answer is :laugh2:. I'll update when I hear back.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

kevinnz said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I'll try out my mediums first. I ended up getting the ruler's because they are EE Wide according to WiredSports. I really wanted the synapses because they are stiffer, but they max out at E wide. My main concern was the footprint reduction, if my 8 ruler really has the sole of a 7 then maybe it'd be too small for a medium binding. :blahblah: .
> 
> Anyway I sent an email to Burton. I'm curious as to what the official answer is :laugh2:. I'll update when I hear back.


I am slightly larger than an E as well, but no fucking way am I riding Rulers. They are about as stiff as my Sorels.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Kenai said:


> I am slightly larger than an E as well, but no fucking way am I riding Rulers. They are about as stiff as my Sorels.


May I ask your foot measurements. If we are in the same ratio maybe the Synapse will work for me as well. I am about 25.9cm x 10.2cm for both feet, making me size 8 with a 4.05inch width making me EE. I also can't find any size 8 wides, only some brown ones on evo


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

kevinnz said:


> May I ask your foot measurements. If we are in the same ratio maybe the Synapse will work for me as well. I am about 25.9cm x 10.2cm for both feet, making me size 8 with a 4.05inch width making me EE. I also can't find any size 8 wides, only some brown ones on evo


My recollection is 243 and about 98, but I would have to remeasure the width to be sure.


----------



## OldBlk (Jan 12, 2015)

I wear a 7.5 Burton Ion Asianfit (wide), it fits size small Genesis fine, but the straps are almost maxed out


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

OldBlk said:


> I wear a 7.5 Burton Ion Asianfit (wide), it fits size small Genesis fine, but the straps are almost maxed out


How are the asian fit ion's vs the regular ion's in terms of width. Are you E wide or EE wide?


----------



## OldBlk (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know exactly how wide it is, but there's a lot of space in the forefoot area.
I tried them in jp and liked the fit so I bought it (I'm Asian), if you're looking for stiff wide boots give it a try.
I also had salomon synapse boa which creates terrible pressure point on the instep of my foot (Asians have higher instep?). I also got black toe nails from regular fit boots. Ion Asianfit seems to solve those problems.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Found this on Burton's website.
https://info.burton.com/hc/en-us/articles/207931818-What-size-binding-is-best-for-me-

When it comes to sizing the biggest thing to consider is the footprint and overall bulk of your boot. If your boot has a reduced footprint and volume it may change your binding size. If you wear a Men's 8 or 10-11.5 or Women's 6 or 8, especially in Burton boots, you can go either way. With a few simple adjustments, you should be able to make either size work, but most riders develop a preference. Some considerations that influence that preference - weight (smaller bindings, less material), strap fit, highback comfort and power (response), additional boot wear caused by a more snug fit. Sound like too much info? Don't worry about it, just make sure you know how to adjust all of the parts of your bindings and you can make anything on the size chart work. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask here.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

If we're talking about reflex cartels, you won't be able to center your boot on size M toe to heel. My brother is maxed all the way front on the three settings and he's riding a salomon f4.0 in size 10 or 10,5.

Then again, I'd be worried about the heelcup on the smalls being too snug. Smaller will be more responsive as well. 

I think you should just ditch the idea of burton bindings amd get some adjustable heelcup binders. I ike my nitro phantoms more than any burton for all around riding and freestyle.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> If we're talking about reflex cartels, you won't be able to center your boot on size M toe to heel. My brother is maxed all the way front on the three settings and he's riding a salomon f4.0 in size 10 or 10,5.
> 
> Then again, I'd be worried about the heelcup on the smalls being too snug. Smaller will be more responsive as well.
> 
> I think you should just ditch the idea of burton bindings amd get some adjustable heelcup binders. I ike my nitro phantoms more than any burton for all around riding and freestyle.


Hm, talk me into this lol. I am by no means a burton fanboy, but I know cartels are supposed to be one of the best.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

kevinnz said:


> Hm, talk me into this lol. I am by no means a burton fanboy, but I know cartels are supposed to be one of the best.


Rome Katana/targa, Union Atlas, or ride ltd are what I would recommend with an adjustable heel


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

one reason I love burton bindings is for their straps, so good.


----------

